# apple cider vinegar ?



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

What are the differences in apple cider vinegar? I have read the ingredients and they say the same items in the same order? I would like to start using it for pain control and over all health. I just can't remember if it is 1 tablespoon with warm water or 2 daily. Any suggestions or advice welcomed? 

Thank you all for your time and knowledge.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

2 teaspoons 2 times a day. I use Braggs.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Dr OZ was saying how good the benefits of vinegar are. The vinegar bottle he showed was a generic brand. I've always used Braggs. But now wonder if generic is ok to drink.


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

I like kombocha tea better for the same use.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Mix ours with a little apple juice..


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

One to two tablespoons per day in a glass of water. I prefer mine over ice. I started with one TBSP and increased it until 2 TBSP became more palatable for me.

You must use raw, unfiltered vinegar with the mother for it to have a beneficial effect. It does not matter the brand as long as it is raw and unfiltered with the mother.

Starting this habit increased my culinary taste! I began to make my own ACV as well as try my hand at a yummy peach vinegar that make's a delightful "light" flavored salad dressing.

Also, adding 1 TSP per day per gallon of drinking water for pets and livestock is very beneficial to their health as well. - And keeps their waterers clear of slime buildup.

I use 1 TSP per cup of water as a hair rinse (the smell goes away after my hair is dry - honest!) Leaves my hair shiny with no buildup!

Needless to say I can go through a lot of ACV. One reason why I learned to make my own.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

1 Tbs each, vinegar and honey before bed in 2 TBS warm water....James


----------



## gramma2eight (Jun 3, 2013)

in boiling water to melt the honey or not?


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Boiling water will kill the beneficial bacteria in ACV.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you all for your knowledge.

I have never heard about kombocha tea. Can you tell me more about it?

The acv I have says "all purpose, reduced with water to 5% (50 grain) acidity". Will that work? What do I need to look for? distilled okay?


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

BlueRose said:


> I have never heard about kombocha tea. Can you tell me more about it?


sure, it is a fermented sweet tea, and has some neat probiotics, I use it as I am allergic to apples (so the apple cyder vinegar is out), and it is made of tea and sugar, and it is easy to make at home. all you need to start it is a bottle of the raw kind from the store, but you should only having the raw kind anyway. read about it in the disputed wiki page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombucha


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you. That was a very interesting article.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

chickenmommy said:


> 2 teaspoons 2 times a day. I use Braggs.


I am using Braggs too. About a teaspoon a day. I put it on the bottom of my bowl of popcorn! Not sure if it does all it claims but I like the taste!

Something that looks and smells as awful as this stuff must be good for you


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I tried to find Braggs in my local grocery store and Wal-Mart. No go. Can it be ordered on line? I am going to start taking ACV 1 tsp in the evenings, starting tonight.

Thank you all for your time and advice.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Try a health or natural foods store. I've seen it in drug stores and Walmart as well. If you have an upscale grocery store with a natural foods dept. they will have it as well.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

We have a small health food store in town. I will try there on Monday.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

One thing I discovered in taking the ACV is the re-occurrence of "acid reflux" in the middle of the night. To negate this, I take 1/4 tsp Baking Soda before retiring.

Also, a great drink for the hot summers is to add some raw honey to your unfiltered ACV, a touch of salt and dab of Baking Soda. Helps keep me hydrated, helps with arthritic pain and tastes great!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Just found some "organic unfiltered ACV with mother" in health food store for $3.99 per 16 oz. This turns out to be $32.00 (bought 8 of these) per gallon. Bragg's offers a gallon of this ACV for $19.09 but adds $20.63 shipping charges.

I'ld really like to start making my own. Any good & easy methods?


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> I'ld really like to start making my own. Any good & easy methods?


It is easy to make! I learned by watching these two youtube videos and reading articles I could find online.

I've also made peach vinegar (when I was canning last year) that is wonderful for a light flavored vinaigrette salad dressing.

The only thing I would suggest is not to use cheesecloth, rather, use a piece of sheer curtains to cover the jars (with a metal ring or rubber band around the top.) She sheers allows the vinegar to breath, yet does a better job of keeping the fruit flies out.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk5KE3jqxYA&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk5KE3jqxYA&feature=related[/ame] â Step 1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47vSRyR5wfg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47vSRyR5wfg[/ame] â Step 2

Good luck!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Those were great videos. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## billygoatridge (Feb 12, 2004)

I have slow internet so did not take time to watch video but I was wondering if you could just add regular acv from the store to top off the braggs when it gets low?


----------

